# Post your pictures from this year...



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

So, as the title says, go ahead and post some (not all) of your pics from this year... Time to start digging again, but here are a bunch of mine. Try and do 'em in chronological order, just to make it sweeter. and where they're from if possible

My pump track before I forgot about it





My House





A trail



Peavine DH



Tyrolean DH



Other trail



CHDH 2





CMC



Bigfoot



Northstar







My house



My house but good photog. Patrick Branch


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

looks like a good year!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

got that idea msdhw.. but anyways the picutres of ur house all always very nice


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

one of me...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Some downhill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah paintballerxc i ripped off ryans idea.

dude, that green forest looks beautiful


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

*A photographers year.*

Can I play with what I shot. Since I am always taking the photos, photos of me are rare.

It started after a sucky XC race at sea otter, I went out to watch my first Downhill.










I was hooked. Started dreaming and saving for a bike. I was also hooked on photographing DH/FR stuff.

My first place to shoot with a new, real camera was CHDH 1










In the mean time, I bought a bike...










My next chance was CHDH 2










Then Cougar Mountain Classic










Some DJ action










3 trips to Northstar (riding, not shooting)










1st trip to Downieville...










And last weekend JMP










Not a bad year. Turned a XC/Roadie guy into a DH rider and photographer


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

One shot of a friend on a cool rock at Sunrise Resort and one of me in Flagstaff (log ride)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> So, as the title says, go ahead and post some (not all) of your pics from .us/img507/2294/djfeb18003cc7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> .us]
> 
> 
> ...


way cool photos


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

idea thief
http://www.msdhw.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9506


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Best picture of the year 4 ME........surf trip in Mexico, with best friend of 25 years....oh and me 30 pounds lighter


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Video: I am in the Yellow on the Sunday https://www.summergravitycamps.com/vids/SGCWeek4-07.mov
Whistler:

























Guess where?








Northstar








Bigfoot


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ill do it
^favorite picture ever


dont feel like uploading any more


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Can I play with what I shot. Since I am always taking the photos, photos of me are rare. Not a bad year. Turned a XC/Roadie guy into a DH rider and photographer


The Man desmo13 :band: Awesome photographer & rider. :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick pics, i would up load some, but i dont know how and i only have one or 2


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

alright heres some

Sea Otter




Summer


CMC




Northstar


My Bike


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Video: I am in the Yellow on the Sunday http://www.summergravitycamps.com/vids/SGCWeek4-07.mov
> Whistler:


Damn! Nomad, World Cup and Summer Gravity Camps. Sh*t man, what do u do?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Damn! Nomad, World Cup and Summer Gravity Camps. Sh*t man, what do u do?


I smuggle cocain in from Colombia.

Honestly, I work hard, get a 4.2 gpa and pay for half of everything.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

novato kid said:


> I smuggle cocain in from Colombia.
> 
> Honestly, I work hard, get a 4.2 gpa and pay for half of everything.


thats sick man, nice to see someone else whos mommy and daddy acctually make them work for something:thumbsup: right there with ya, minus the 4.2 gpa


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> :thumbsup: right there with ya, minus the 4.2 gpa


:yikes: Dont tell Jason that


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Northstar some from near opening some last weekend they were open


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

no where near the coolest shot up here, but it was recent and it reminds me of how much fun i was having...

Flow with Snow


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

a little sequence from my local resort:


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

This summer hardly got out...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I blew out my knee, so this was my gnarly super-stunt.

https://www.rip.tv/direct/embed/swf/em1.swf?v=4141

and I built some jumps


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome pics folks!

Here's a few of me from this season:

My faves from my Whistler trip:























































Nice shot taken at sunset on a local trail:










Another neat shot on a local "XC" trail.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

novato kid said:


> idea thief
> http://www.msdhw.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9506


i already said i ripped off your idea...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

uggh, awesome thread so far guys. keep posting. looks like ton of people had awesome years.

dude, that shot of sunrise looks awesome. i should get out there.

edit- oh and thanks to all the photographers who were out there snapping photos for everyone. (desmo, rickr, dave pawlak, and tons of others)


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spring 07*

...........


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

pics from one race in Southridge, i have more these are the two i have on my pc


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

matt said:


> uggh, awesome thread so far guys. keep posting. looks like ton of people had awesome years.
> 
> dude, that shot of sunrise looks awesome. i should get out there.
> 
> edit- oh and thanks to all the photographers who were out there snapping photos for everyone. (desmo, rickr, dave pawlak, and tons of others)


That's my favourite pic of me riding, though the nose of my saddle looks a bit phallic.... 

It doesn't show it but that's a really steep rock face that you have to crawl down because there's a 90 degree right turn at the bottom and the consequence of blowing it is a 30+ foot drop into the cold North Atlantic. We have the best rock out here though. It's conglomerate sandstone so there are lots of pebbles embedded in it. It's super grippy. I'd imagine it's a bit different than the terrain in Norcal.... 

Flat Tyres: That's an awesome sequence shot!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are a few from my 07 race season:


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

...


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Fun in the rain at the Sea Otter:









Railing it at CHDH #1 (thanks for the great pic Halfro!)









And then I got claimed at N*:









but not to be disappointed, I got picked up by Intense and now these lovely beasts are in my stable


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Surfinguru said:


> Fun in the rain at the Sea Otter:
> 
> Railing it at CHDH #1 (thanks for the great pic Halfro!)
> 
> ...


Great pics! Beautiful bikes.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i have to many to choose
here's my pics site with pics from europe,canada and the uk
http://tonysphotos.fotopic.net


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

some great pics..reminds me how much i miss whistler

danyiluska: is that photoshop if not amazing timing to that dude in the background. his head is framed perfectly with the white rims


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

*Some of my favorites from this year...*

Woodlot


Post Canyon


Post Canyon


Post Canyon


Near Portland


Motherf'n Whistler!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my season in a nutshell... Crankworx Colorado, crash, broken thumb.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

some other ones i only did the southridge races, hopefully this year i will actually go ride other locations.

like my reflectors?


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I want to post more, but trying to restrain...

so goto http://desmo13.exposuremanager.com


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*First time at whistler*

Fond memories.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Flat tyres said:


> ...........


If I was there when you threw that, I'd give you a big high five... rock on :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*L Ron Hoover's pix*

Hey man, very nice shots from Whistler. I mostly got helmet cam shots so it's hard to show people just how steep some of that stuff really is. Can't wait to get back...First shot is Drop In Clinic?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> Hey man, very nice shots from Whistler. I mostly got helmet cam shots so it's hard to show people just how steep some of that stuff really is. Can't wait to get back...First shot is Drop In Clinic?


Thanks! We've got some helmet cam stuff too, but you're right it doesn't get the steepness or tech factor across very well. I'm counting the days to my next Whistler trip. 

The first two pics are indeed from Drop In Clinic, taken with different cameras a few milliseconds apart. Those are the closest I've seen pictures come to actually conveying the steepness of that feature. I can tell you that I rode up to it a few times before I got the nerve to do it.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

man what a year i had.

1st pic, went from this goon. keep in mind i just started this year. and this was in may.









and then i started to learn "how to ride"









heres me after church at diablo.









me messin around on my flatland bike









jumpin outta the US open berms.


















first magazine shot









last race,









i had an awesome season, still have one more race left in nov. and cant wait to get back out there in 08.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> Guess where?


Mt. Tam


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

My best trick


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

*It was a good year!*

Pictures from Keystone, Colorado. Finally got to the point that I hit all their features.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Funny to check out this thread and see your pic being used by others. I didn't ride much this year for one reason or another, but I sure tried to get out there and take as many pics as I could. Here's my take on this year so far....it's far from over by the way!

As many of you, my season started with the Sea Otter and the torrential downpours.


















Winning photo from MTBR's contest:









CHDH #1









My brother graduated USC and I got him back into riding:









CHDH #2


















Playing around in Santa Cruz:


















Northstar Begins:









N* #1:


















Playing around in Santa Cruz:


















Cougar Mountain Classic:


















Playing around in Santa Cruz:


















Playing around in Santa Cruz/Company Shoot:


















By the way, I'm always looking to shoot more MTB. If you ever want to shoot, especially as the rainy season starts to tack up the trails, please send me a message.

Dave


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> Funny to check out this thread and see your pic being used by others. I didn't ride much this year for one reason or another, but I sure tried to get out there and take as many pics as I could. Here's my take on this year so far....it's far from over by the way!
> 
> By the way, I'm always looking to shoot more MTB. If you ever want to shoot, especially as the rainy season starts to tack up the trails, please send me a message.
> 
> Dave


Yep, you take some pretty good ones. I forgot to mention the names of all the photographers in my first post. But thanks to RickR, Dave Pawlak, desmo, and everyone else who was out there...

Where do you usually ride/shoot?


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Santa Cruz area


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my photos, a big thank you to BLS, for sharing his time and knowledge with me.


I am in such a pickle. When I ride, I wish I was sh ooting. when I am shooting, I wish I was riding. When I do both together, they both suck.

It is hard to "pin it" with 2-3 thousand bucks of camera gear on you  And you have to make those decisions.. new AM bike, or remote flashes


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i'll bite

folsom bike park









NY









NY


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I forgot to mention in my photos, a big thank you to BLS, for sharing his time and knowledge with me.
> 
> I am in such a pickle. When I ride, I wish I was sh ooting. when I am shooting, I wish I was riding. When I do both together, they both suck.
> 
> It is hard to "pin it" with 2-3 thousand bucks of camera gear on you  And you have to make those decisions.. new AM bike, or remote flashes


haha... just alternate. every other ride, shoot, and then make people pay you $50 per hour you're standing there taking pictures of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Dirtbag*

Me, my Dirtbag, a nice booter, and a little drop:


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I forgot to mention in my photos, a big thank you to BLS, for sharing his time and knowledge with me.
> 
> I am in such a pickle. When I ride, I wish I was sh ooting. when I am shooting, I wish I was riding. When I do both together, they both suck.
> 
> It is hard to "pin it" with 2-3 thousand bucks of camera gear on you  And you have to make those decisions.. new AM bike, or remote flashes


No thanks are necessary man! It's enough to see your photos improve and apparently the little advice I feed you does some good. Trust me, I am definitely not the all knowing.

Looking at this post was humbling. To see that some of my photos made it into people's "year in review" was great. It almost brought a tear to my eye 

Desmo, it's very hard to pin it with camera gear on your back. Especially if you take out lightstands or a small tripod. The backpack starts to get really heavy. I'm hoping to sneak some more photos out before the rainy season really hits.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Bumpity Bump. Though id revive this thread since it has been a while:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Bumpity Bump. Though id revive this thread since it has been a while:thumbsup:


My thanxz goes to desmo13, a awesome person, fantastic person to ride with & a great photographer all in One. :band:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

This is from two weeks ago.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine are on lock and key... but i have a couple.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice frame, hows the arm doing? Let me know when you can take it off some sweet jumps.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

trail bait said:


> Nice frame, hows the arm doing? Let me know when you can take it off some sweet jumps.


x-rays on the 10th...don't know what will happen. Feels good thou..

I like these too.

local trail

Otter


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

sombrio69 holding my newly painted old bike









bottom of the old novice line at farmdale









cool pic of standard235 









comlara xc









sombrio69









me on the sanchez


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

jedi said:


>


Hell Yeah!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Some pictures:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

pretty ashamed compared to the beutiful pics posted but it was back end of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*My year*

Local Trail 






Pacifica


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

here's prob the best of me for the year.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Heres are a couple pictures from last week. Im the one on the stab and my friend Camden is on the orange p.3.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Switchs1 said:


> Heres are a couple pictures from last week. Im the one on the stab and my friend Camden is on the orange p.3.


pretty genius, protect the eyes but not the head


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

my thoughts too


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

> pretty genius, protect the eyes but not the head


I usually where a helmet but I just didn't have it on for this photo.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

A few more: Most of these are from my big bike, while I'm riding dirt jumps more often now:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Dirt jump related pictures:


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

first race









second race










messin around










































race 3










race 4










race 5










race 6


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

same face in every picture
haha


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> same face in every picture
> haha


its called consistency


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

its called being in the zone!


----------



## roku (Sep 24, 2007)

at my house


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

rowlands that black and white pic is art.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

haromtnbiker said:


> Dirt jump related pictures:
> https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
> :thumbsup:


do I see a Jamis Eureka?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

BLS439 said:


> By the way, I'm always looking to shoot more MTB. If you ever want to shoot, especially as the rainy season starts to tack up the trails, please send me a message.
> 
> Dave


When I get my bike back I will go shooting with a pro photographer any day and any time...

I got my license to so I could get to places further away!


----------



## laars_ (Oct 26, 2007)

Heres a few from this year, with the old and gone bike. Pinkbike messed the quality up a bit.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

rowlands said:


> first race
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!

I know some of those trails... Blue Mountain and Camp Fortune... O-Cup races, I guess.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

gwillywish said:


> do I see a Jamis Eureka?


You sure do. I've now painted it and changed almost everything from stock. (Its a 2003)


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

That trail at snowshoe is awesome! It was very wet when I rode it though... It was a little sketch. Fun though... "A" and "B" were almost unridable...the ground was soaked.


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

When A and B get wet, it's ridiculous, one time I just gave up and slid down on my feet with my bike holding me up, not an uncommon technique for the mega ruts in there.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

These are a few from this year. Starting last march then going up to here. Enjoy

Chile Trails: Moab


Mushroom Drop: Moab


Road Gap: Silverton Colorado


Full Tilt In Telluride: Mountain States Cup Race #5


New V-10


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

konut said:


> rowlands that black and white pic is art.


thats me nearly hitting the tree in the left corner :thumbsup:


----------



## talf (Jan 30, 2006)

*some of mine*

pictures from the last year


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

nothing to crazy a few race shots... I never think to bring a camera out to the freeride spots...


----------

